# cpt code 90837



## isiahnetta@gmail.com (Sep 9, 2016)

Helping a friend out who bills for Mental Health. This code is denied by medicaid stating the doctors NPI # and facility site. Does any one know alot about or can point her in the right direction for Mental Health Billing.




Thanks
Nita


----------



## danskangel313 (Sep 9, 2016)

isiahnetta@gmail.com said:


> Helping a friend out who bills for Mental Health. This code is denied by medicaid stating the doctors NPI # and facility site. Does any one know alot about or can point her in the right direction for Mental Health Billing.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Nita



There's really not enough information here to give you much advice. Since Medicaid for each state varies, I suggest you contact that state's Medicaid provider services if there's an issue understanding the denial. They can explain the denial better.


----------

